# Saga - Don't Be Late



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a Canadian band that I think was always a little under rated. They put out a lot of pretty good songs. Still touring. They never seemed to crack that barrier in Canada or the US. Seen them live a few times and they are a good band. Lot of albums released thats for sure.

[video=youtube;67lPSchpOiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67lPSchpOiY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Excellent band. 

Their original drummer is Steve Negus from Grimsby. 

Ian Crichton should have been a guitar god. Amazing player.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

I keep hearing from friends who see one of the guys around, a St. Catharines band.
Most of my friends who saw them caught them at Brock University, a long time ago.

Maybe they could update with a hot female singer, and call themselves Lady Saga.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

funny, when mtv was young and it actually played music videos, i remember how much my buddies and i dug the video for "on the loose". the song is really awesome, but the video itself is hilarious. if that's what those guys were actually like live at that time, then you know why they didn't "break the barrier". they were the opposite of what was popular back then. (in the states, anyhow) but don't misunderstand me, everyone i knew back then liked that song.



NB_Terry said:


> Ian Crichton should have been a guitar god. Amazing player.


the thing they do with him and the keyboards is very cool, i think. they're real tight.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> funny, when mtv was young and it actually played music videos, i remember how much my buddies and i dug the video for "on the loose". the song is really awesome, but the video itself is hilarious. if that's what those guys were actually like live at that time, then you know why they didn't "break the barrier". they were the opposite of what was popular back then. (in the states, anyhow) but don't misunderstand me, everyone i knew back then liked that song.
> 
> 
> 
> the thing they do with him and the keyboards is very cool, i think. they're real tight.


I dunno Cheezy, pleanty of band have had some terrible early videos. Ever seen Priest's Breaking the Law video?? Just bad, bad. I always loved Saga as well and can't believe they didn't go further. i think they're one of those bads that people either passionately love or hate.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't see Saga as a "love-hate" kind of band. Maybe "Gentle Giant" could be seen as their competition,
another band with a pre-dominance of timing changes.
Back when they first came out, maybe only "A Foot in Coldwater" came on heavier with more pop success.
And that's not including "Lighthouse" because it was a bigger band with horns.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I dunno Cheezy, pleanty of band have had some terrible early videos. Ever seen Priest's Breaking the Law video?? Just bad, bad. I always loved Saga as well and can't believe they didn't go further. i think they're one of those bads that people either passionately love or hate.


you're right about breakin the law, although i will note that the difference there is, breakin is _intentionally_ cheezy. 
i don't know how well they were promoted in the states. maybe that was a factor? i can remember our local record store not carrying their album. the only song we knew by them was on the loose, and one other mtv vid i don't remember except i must not have liked the song as much. (otherwise i'd probably still remember it) i had some of triumph's records. everybody knew who they were. but either way, delaware was/is a small conservative place. that my buddies and i missed out on something cool because it wasn't instantly recognized for what it was isn't very out of the ordinary.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*saga*

i really like Saga alot, there a band that did it so different....and so tight

as for BREAKIN THE LAW VIDEO, not sure what one you are looking at, but i really like the intro to this one

YouTube - ‪Judas Priest live - Breaking the Law‬&rlm;


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Rick31797 said:


> i really like Saga alot, there a band that did it so different....and so tight
> 
> as for BREAKIN THE LAW VIDEO, not sure what one you are looking at, but i really like the intro to this one
> 
> YouTube - ‪Judas Priest live - Breaking the Law‬&rlm;


that was cool. the one mentioned earlier was the mtv video from back in the day:

YouTube - ‪Judas Priest - Breaking the law‬&rlm;

priceless shot of glenn and kk in pilgrim garb


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I see what u mean, the MTV video is pretty bad,to todays standards, back in the day i can remember when they first started coming out.. it was pretty cool to watch


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

MTV got signed on as "Canada's Music Station".
Yeah, that's where I first saw drive-by shootings and people doing crack, in front of me,
when they got into being just rap and hip-hop with it, before that scene broke in Toronto.
Then it became American "reality" shows with re-habs and sex freaks hanging out, late at night.
MTV should lose their license so another station can become Canada's Music Station.


----------

